#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  BSc (management with entrepreneurship) at Southamptons School of Management, UK

## Abhinav2

The  University of Southampton’s School of Management, UK is inviting  applications for its three-year BSc in management with entrepreneurship  programme. The programme aims to provide a broad appreciation of  management theory and practice from a number of different perspectives,  combined with specialist knowledge of entrepreneurship.

The management element of the programme explores the basic theoretical  principles in key areas such as organisational behaviour, finance,  marketing, operations and project management. A central theme is  entrepreneurial behaviour and how this relates to innovation,  opportunity recognition and development, and new venture creation.

The School of Management offers opportunities to study abroad for second  year students of BSc in management and BSc in management with  entrepreneurship. This includes Erasmus scheme and the school’s own  exchange opportunities where students are able to undertake a period of  study at an overseas university. The programme is of modular structure  and students will cover eight modules in each of the three years of the  degree, divided equally between the semesters.

The programme commences in September 2013 and the deadline to apply for  the same is January 15, 2013. Candidates wishing to enrol for the course  should have 80% overall in the CBSE / ICSE in +2 (commerce stream).  Students with a slightly lower average, but with extremely high grades  in mathematics can also apply. English language requirements are at  IELTS 6.5 with no less than 6.0 in any component, or equivalent.  

The fee for the programme is 12,420. Candidates who wish to enrol for  the course can apply through the Universities and Colleges Admissions  Service (UCAS).  Visit www.ucas.com for the same. 

Source: Educationtimes





  Similar Threads: Management & entrepreneurship vtu 6th sem be  management and entrepreneurship notes Management and Entrepreneurship PG diploma in international business management at Fore school of management Daksha 2K12 - SSN School of Management - Chennai - Management Fest

----------


## Alena.85

English language requirements are at IELTS 6.5 with no less than 6.0 in any component, or equivalent.

----------

